# Oakland Gran Fondo



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone doing the first Oakland Gran Fondo Oct.23rd?
Heard there will be rolling street closures before hitting the hills.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

900 riders signed up so far noted in email from sponsors.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

It was a great ride with a separate coned lane and police at each intersection all the way from Jack London Square up to the Warren Freeway. Good rest stops though more port a potties next time. Redwood road to Castro Valley beautiful. Race Jersey high quality. Would do it again or volunteer.


----------

